

Ask HN: Paypal Horror Story Selling My Bitcoin Miner - bosco

What can I do?<p>I sold my Butterfly ASIC 60gh Bitcoin Miner on Ebay late November and shipped it overnight Dec 2nd.  The buyer has had it for a month and just now decides to open a claim saying the unit arrived DOA. He said it was the power supply so I immediately offered to replace it and he comes back saying that he actually doesn&#x27;t know what is wrong with it.  I immediately call BS because he&#x27;s probably been mining for a month, probably made 1k and see&#x27;s the miners have dropped in value.  So now he either wants his money back and will take his 1k profit or will take his profits, get a refund and purchase a miner at a discount. I refuse his refund request and say that I will offer him the market value of the item because he has had it for a month or he can have Butterfly replace it and I will pay all associated costs.  He replies that he will accept the price less $300 because he mined for 10 days and that is what he earned...I immediately call BS again and point out he originally said it arrived DOA.  He doesn&#x27;t respond and takes it to a claim.<p>Now I am left for Paypal to decide on who wins and who loses which I am sure they will side with him because he has a credit card company on his side and I have nothing.  And to add to the fun, I just got an email from Paypal saying they are requesting that the buyer sends proof it&#x27;s damaged. So now, I&#x27;m sure he&#x27;s going to have some fun taking a hammer to it and that will be an easy way for someone to agree with him and say, &quot;yeah, it&#x27;s broken&quot;.<p>I am going to be out my money and out a working miner 100% thanks to crappy Ebay&#x2F;Paypal.
======
patio11
Submit documentation of your conversation with him, including e.g. screencaps
of the appropriate emails where he demonstrates that he, in fact, used the
product successfully after delivery. Then wait. You may win and you may lose.

If Paypal finds you in the wrong and this is a $1k+ issue for you, time to
speak to a lawyer. You presumably delivered this to an actual person at a real
address in the United States, right? If FedEx can find him once to a deliver a
miner it can find him a second time to deliver a nastygram and a third time to
deliver an ITS (intent to sue) letter.

By the way: "is interested in Bitcoins" is a red flag for fraudulent
customers. For a reason. You may wish to take this into account in your future
business endeavors as on factor in your risk management.

------
FellowTraveler
WTF you were using Paypal???

~~~
bosco
I sold it on Ebay. My issue is just one of many. No matter what item I sell,
the buyer can use for 30days and then return at ease. Even if they receive an
item in mint condition and then drop it or break it, all Paypal needs is proof
it is broken and they will refund the buyer the money and the seller is SOL.

Where else does business work like that? I can't buy a shirt and wear it for
30 days then ask for a refund when it rips. I can't buy an Iphone and use it
for 30 days then ask for a refund when I drop it. I can't buy a car and use it
for 30 days then ask for a refund when I crash it.

~~~
FellowTraveler
I recommend Bitcoin.

